# Turning a computer on without A CPU



## kruzhd (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

Im so eager to turn on the build as it is my first, simply couldn't wait for the CPU to arrive. I read that it was okay to do this and wont damage the computer. So i did it, and it turns on and off repeatedly. Is this normal guys?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the rest of your specs.

Motherboard-CPU-Memory-Graphics card-Power Supply brand/wattage

What are you trying to test for without the CPU installed?

Wait till the CPU arrives then properly test the PC.

Is the motherboard assembled in the case? If so I would suggest benchtesting the components before assembling in the case

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PC can't boot with no CPU.
Wait until you get all the parts and then bench test before assembling the components in the case.


----------



## kruzhd (Jan 20, 2012)

Tyree said:


> The PC can't boot with no CPU.
> Wait until you get all the parts and then bench test before assembling the components in the case.


okay, can i bench test them while they are in the case?
And is this normal though? im really worried!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Not booting with no CPU is "normal".
Bench test out of the case to insure all components are working properly. 

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## kruzhd (Jan 20, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Not booting with no CPU is "normal".
> Bench test out of the case to insure all components are working properly.
> 
> Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
> ...


THANKS for that! the cpu will arrive tomorrow.
I removed my motherboard today, and i found that there was an unused standoff, but it looks like it didn't do any damage?
i removed it, and re-installed the motherboard into the case.
Anyway i did get an installation damage warranty from the buyer, luckily! 
Hopefully though it didnt damage it, appearntly a computer does this normally when u try to turn it on without a cpu.

Will it be a bad idea to bench test it in the case? that way it's quicker for me. Sorry im new to this


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

It is recommended to assemble the parts outside the case first to make sure that all parts are in working order.

Once you have a properly booting PC you can then install into the case.

Just easier to work on if problems arise. But it is not mandatory and totally up to you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your choice but I would definitely test out of the case as instructed earlier. I've built hundreds of PC's and have tested every one on the bench before assembling in the case. It only takes a few minutes and can save hours of time if there is a problem.


----------

